

Roulette Prediction Project (1984) - jacquesm
http://nowscape.com/blk/roul/Pictures_desc_1984.htm

======
bcantrill
In case anyone is not familiar with it, the story of the Eudaemons[1] is
absolutely amazing: a bunch of UC Santa Cruz physicists and computer
scientists decide that roulette is, in fact, beatable with computational
assistance and build wearable computers to help them do it -- and Tom Bass's
"Eudaemonic Pie"[2](referenced somewhat obliquely by the linked article) is an
excellent book. Indeed, Bass's book forms something of a trinity for me with
Kidder's "Soul of a New Machine" and Levy's "Hackers" as painting the
computing scene in the late 1970s and early 1980s -- an exciting time that
provides many inspiring stories and timeless lessons.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eudaemons](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eudaemons)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eudaemonic_Pie](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eudaemonic_Pie)

